# Vampire crab tank in the works



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

I picked up a 15gal tall. Made a 6" divider to separate land from water. My land substrate is coco coir. I have driftwood and a cave (made from small pieces of slate) on land. I will be adding plants tomorrow or Friday. 

Filtering the water is an Aqueon AT10 internal filter. There are two heaters for the aquarium, Hydor 7.5w for the wet side and a ZooMed 8w under tank heater for the dry side.

Here is a photo of how it looks so far. I'm open to suggestions as well.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> I picked up a 15gal tall. Made a 6" divider to separate land from water. My land substrate is coco coir. I have driftwood and a cave (made from small pieces of slate) on land. I will be adding plants tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> Filtering the water is an Aqueon AT10 internal filter. There are two heaters for the aquarium, Hydor 7.5w for the wet side and a ZooMed 8w under tank heater for the dry side.
> 
> Here is a photo of how it looks so far. I'm open to suggestions as well.


where is the crab?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw for the divider is that a glass or plastic?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> where is the crab?


I got them today.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> btw for the divider is that a glass or plastic?


it is glass with marineland silicone


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

chinamon said:


> it is glass with marineland silicone


Next time, don't buy your silicone from Big Al's and pay 4x as much as regular GE silicone I.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

chinamon said:


> I got them today.


those guys are beautiful. are you planning to breed them?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> those guys are beautiful. are you planning to breed them?


i hope they breed. these things dont come cheap. lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There used to be a breeder in the niagara region.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm finally content with how the tank looks....


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> There used to be a breeder in the niagara region.


is he/she/they still around?
im looking to add 4 more females.


----------

